# Sinobronchial Syndrome



## daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

Is This Coded With 490 Dx Code?


----------



## jramynke (Feb 1, 2012)

*Sinobronchial syndrome*

i capture this assessment with 2 codes; 473.9 (Chronic Sinusitis) and 519.8 (Other diseases of respiratory systems, not elsewhere classified).

Sinobronchial syndrome is defined as chronic sinusitis and chronic nonspecific inflammation of the lower airways, thus the 2 codes


----------

